

The Power of a Hot Body - dctoedt
http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/12/29/the-power-of-a-hot-body

======
lotharbot
Keeping animals on ground level, with people one level above, helped keep
homes warm in ancient times. It's interesting to see the same process
happening on a much larger scale.

